# Freemartin pictures



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I just put up some shots on my facebook of a freemartin doeling we butchered today -- it shows the tiny teats, vulva, and lack of an internal repro tract.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2038493&id=1458216044&l=5fd5134f47

Tracy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent pictures Tracy! Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Awwwww....Pooh! I have to log in to see it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Tracy something I really haven't seen before


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very much like the hermaphrodite we had butchered, only she had both ovaries and testies. Did the other goats treat her any differently? Ours did, Ava beat the crude out of Xena all the time and Harley never had anything to do with Xena.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Try it now, Denise -- it should be a public album now.

Tammy, she was just one of the group of girls. You couldn't have picked her out at all behavior wise. Totally different animal than a true hermaphrodite like you had. 

This is the second one of these I have had in the last 6 or 8 years. The other one was exactly the same -- out of my Snubian doe, no relation at all to this one.

They are the result of a female kid sharing a placenta with a male -- just a fluke thing. Common in twin cattle, not so common in goats.

Tracy


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been told the same thing about hermies as well. Xena had two brothers. 
So how do you determine whether its environmental agents or gestational chemistry? I am going to have to go hunting on Univ. sites again.
Tam


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, sure are tiny teats...i really had no idea just how tiny till i saw your pics :+)


----------



## poppypatchfarm (Oct 26, 2009)

Did she ever come into heat like a regular doe?
We had a yearling doe I have been wondering if she may be a freemartin or hermie. 
She will not come into a heat cycle. We gave her 3 rounds of Lute and nothing. She was in a pen next to two bucks. I thought I had seen her in last year as a kid but maybe I am wrong. She was the smallest of a set of quints(3 does 2 bucks). All other kids are normal. 
Beautiful doe out of CH dam, we never thought anything was wrong with her until came time to breed.
She is not going to be butchered. She is a sweet goat and there is still a good market for Nigerians as pets. I listed her for sale as a pet. Within a couple days of listing her another breeder begged to give her a try getting her bred first so she went to her last week unpapered. I doubt she is going to have any better luck so we will probably get her back in the Spring.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

No Shannon -- they *can't* come into heat because they have no ovaries. If you try and put a speculum in (or even just a gloved finger) you won't get more than an inch inside -- there is a blank wall, no cervix.

Tracy


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a pretty Nubian who turned out to be what I think is a freemartin. She was a beautiful doeling who was best junior doe in show at a few months old and I was excited to breed her. I never saw her in heat and she did not conceive two years in a row, but never looked bucky like a hermie. I sold her to a family who just wanted a pet and companion for their wether.


----------



## poppypatchfarm (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks! That helps! Don't have any experience with this. Have raised dairy goats for 24 years but never had a doe who would not come into heat. 
My guess would be she is a freemartin. Makes sense with her being a quint that she may have been a female kid sharing a placenta with a brother. They must have been really squished it there where strange things were possible. Will see if the girl who has her may be able to tell with a gloved finger.

Shannon


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photos. Good to know what to look for.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

very interesting, and great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Caprine Beings said:


> Very much like the hermaphrodite we had butchered, only she had both ovaries and testies. Did the other goats treat her any differently? Ours did, Ava beat the crude out of Xena all the time and Harley never had anything to do with Xena.


Imagine that: Goats that act like humans.

Tracy, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

